# Monitor issue (power?)



## Ti87tyk (Sep 28, 2014)

Hi TSF

It's my first post on these forums so please excuse me if I'm posting this issue in the wrong sub-section.

I've had my monitor for around 5 years now, it's a Hazro 26" Wi and as of this past week I haven't experienced issues with it before.

However... on Wednesday the 24th, when I turned my PC off I heard a few feint clicking sounds throughout the night as I slept and when it came to turning my PC on the next day, the monitor didn't start up. I turned it on manually, the LED lit up to show it had powered on however there was no display, nothing happened at all until I turned it off and on at the mains, it then worked again. Figured this was just some static build up for whatever reason until...

Today - Sunday the 28th, almost the same happened again - the monitor did not power on when turning on the PC, I had to manually turn it on; only this time didn't have to do anything at the plug. Still, I've never ran into this problem in the past and it's worrying me.

I would really appreciate help with troubleshooting this issue and ultimately solving it as I'm out of ideas and no clue about monitors when it comes to these things.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Sounds like the detection circuitry is beginning to fail.


----------



## Ti87tyk (Sep 28, 2014)

Mind expanding on that? I have no idea what you just said.


----------



## Ti87tyk (Sep 28, 2014)

Hey guys,

Couple of updates I hope can help you help me diagnose this.

You can ignore the thing regarding the sleep mode detection - I hadn't realised that when it powers down it's self upon turning the PC off that it effectively enters sleep mode, so the fact I had been turning monitor off by default the nights I'd heard the noise made that problem simply an illusion.

I am, though, still hearing this sort of crackle noise basically every night that I turn the system off now. It's definatley coming from the monitor.

At first I thought it was static - so I removed the mains plug so that when turning it off last night there's no way it could make the noise if that was the case, thing is, it still did.

This now has me wondering if it's not something completely different? Perhaps heat? That would seem strange though as I've not had the issue in the past and it doesn't FEEL like it's getting hot, though it would make sense given it only happens when it's been powered on for a long period of time.

Anyone willing to throw some ideas out or expand on what I've said? Would be great

Ti87tyk


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Just to state the obvious, it shouldn't make any sound at all.

Having said that, there isn't anything serviceable inside the monitor. In other words, even if someone could tell you exactly what was causing the noise, it likely cannot be fixed anyway. Even if you are skilled enough to fix it, there is no real reason to replace something that is still (apparently) functioning normally.

On a side note, there are three primary parts of a monitor: 1) the screen, 2) the circuit board, and 3) the power supply. 

The sound will be heat related, and will be a component/connection on the circuit board or power supply.


----------

